# Eure Meinung PC-Konfiguration



## Trouud (12. März 2012)

Guten Abend Buffed Comunity,

ich bitte um Hilfe/Verbesserungvorschläge/Beratung/Tipps bezüglich eines neuen PCs.

Mein Alter hat seinen Geist aufgegeben, und ich suche jetzt nach einem Nachfolger. Meine Anforderungen sind nicht die eines Grafikenthusiasten, aber ich will z. B. Skyrim gut spielen können und meinem PC auch noch längere Zeit für dann aktuelle Spiele nützen können, übertakten oder ähnliche Spielereien trau ich mich nicht ran. Ich habe mir ein paar Angebote eingeholt und wollte jetzt von euch wissen.
- Passen die Systeme so überhaupt zusammen oder ist eine Komponente überdimensioniert/unterdimensioniert, oder sollte ich Geld lieber in andere Teile investieren.
- Sollte ich an manchen stellen noch was verändern, damit ich den PC länger behalten kann (Abwägung zwischen längerbehalten und mehr ausgeben oder weniger ausgeben früher austauschen)
- Kann ich an einer Stelle ohne zu große Einbußen noch was einsparen

Hier zuerst das Angebot dass ich von einem lokalen Schrauber bekommen habe:
Chip: LevelX I5 2500K
Mainboard: Asus P8Z68-M Pro
RAM: 8BG DDR3 Corsair Venegeance
HDD: 1TB WD HDD 64 MB
Grafik: MSI 550GTX-Ti VGA 1024MB
CD: Asus  DVD/RW LW
Gehäuse: Enermax Vostok Black
Netzteil: 550W MS-Tech Silent NT mit Kabelmanagement
W7 Home Premium 64 bit inkl.

Preis: 950 €

Hier eine Zusammenstellung von Aletoware
Chip: INTEL Core i5 2500K (4x3.3GHz)
Mainboard: ASUS P8Z68-V LE Sockel 1155
RAM: 8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3 PC-1600 - 2x4096MB
HDD: 500GB WD Caviar Blue (SATA-III, 7.200U/Min, 16MB Cache)
Grafik: 1024MB NVIDIA Geforce GTX 560 Ti
CD: 22x LG GH22NS70 DVD-Multibrenner
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard II
Netzteil: 600W LC Power LC-6600 14cm
W7 Home Premium 64 bit inkl.

Preis: 911€

Hier eine Zusammenstellung von Alternate
Chip: Intel® Core™ i5-2500K
FC-LGA4, "Sandy Bridge" 1 x € 194,90*
Mainboard: ASUS P8Z68-M PRO
Sound, G-LAN, SATA3, eSATA, USB 3.0 1 x € 139,90*
RAM: Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9, Vengeance 1 x € 44,99*
HDD: Western Digital WD10EARS 1 TB
SATA 300, Caviar Green 1 x € 99,90*
Grafik: Club 3D GeForce GTX 560 Ti CoolStream Green Edition
Mini-HDMI, 2x DVI 1 x € 239,90*
CD: LG GH-24NS
12-fach DVD-RAM schreiben, Blende in Schwarz 1 x € 18,29*
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 300R
schwarz 1 x € 69,90*
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W
3x PCIe, Kabel-Management, schwarz 1 x € 88,90*
W7 Home Premium 64 bit inkl.

Preis: 979€

Insbesondere bin ich mir unsicher bezüglich Mainboard und Netzteil, zu klein zu groß, kann ich beim Gehäuse noch was kleineres nehmen?
Ich hab mich bei der Zusammenstellung an das erste Angebot angelenht, aber eben mehr Grafikpower.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## bemuehung (12. März 2012)

der Erste fliegt direkt raus , 550ti und das netzteil geht garnich

bei den anderem Netzteil auch zu gross , Grafikkarte zu teuer beim letzten z.b.

der 3. gefällt mir eigentlich am besten 

bei der Grafikkarte sollte es aber ne 560Ti 448-Cores sein für den Preis , Netzteil reicht locker das 480W E9 oder ohne Kabelmanagement 450-500W


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. März 2012)

Beim ersten ist die Grafikkarte total unterdimensioniert, es müsste mindestens ne GTX 560 Ti sein.

Der zweite ist ja eig. ganz interessant, bloß LC-Powernetzteile gehen halt leider gar nicht (Fachjargon: Chinaböller)

Summa Sumarum ist der 3. also eig ganz gut.


----------



## Trouud (12. März 2012)

Was haltet ihr von 
550W BEQUIET Straight Power E8 (85+)
für das Zweite Modell für 40 &#8364; mehr?

und danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Edit: Bezüglich des Mainboards merkt man den Unterschied zwischen PRO und LE Version?


----------



## bemuehung (12. März 2012)

immernoch zu teuer



> Edit: Bezüglich des Mainboards merkt man den Unterschied zwischen PRO und LE Version?


 nein , eigentlich nur Sache der Ausstattung 

wie wärs denn mit nem Zusammengestellten + Zusammenbau bei Hardwareversand , anobo

quasi nix anderes als n Komplett-PC


----------



## Trouud (12. März 2012)

Was haltet ihr von dieser Zusammenstellung bei anobo?

Zusammenbau + W7 Installation + Treiber 25 €
8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 MHz CL9  40€
WD Caviar Green 500GB, SATA 6Gb/s 79€
Cooler Master Centurion 5 II Midi-Tower - black, ohne Netzteil 56€
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5, PCI-Express 200€
ASUS DRW-24B3LT Retail SATA schwarz Nero 9.0 21€
ASUS P8Z68-V LE, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3 108€
Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155 191€
be quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7 58 €
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version) 79€

Also 860 € insgesamt und ich würde noch Pickup-Service 48 Monate für 90 dazu nehmen.


----------



## Trouud (13. März 2012)

Hier noch eine Zusammenstellung von Hardwareversand.de

Zusammenbau+Installation Treiber/Windows 25&#8364;
Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155 189&#8364;
ASUS P8Z68-V LE, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3 108&#8364;
8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 MHz CL9 40&#8364;
BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil 52 &#8364;
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5, PCI-Express 199&#8364;
be quiet! PURE POWER CM BQT L8-CM-630W 81&#8364;
WD Caviar Green 500GB, SATA 6Gb/s 80&#8364;
ASUS DRW-24B3ST Bulk SATA schwarz 21&#8364;
OEM Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit inkl. Vorinstallation 80&#8364;

Also insgesamt 873 &#8364; und ich würde wieder Pick up Service für 48 Monate dazunehmen für 89 &#8364;

Sind bis auf Gehäuse und Netzteil gleich, Hardwareversand lässt mich aber nichts kleineres auswählen.

Was sagt ihr zu der Grafikkarte? Was ist bei Radeon damit vergleichbar? Ist OC sinnvoll?

Vielen Dank 

Trouud


----------



## bemuehung (13. März 2012)

Win7/Treiber kannst selbst installieren , DVD einlegen und den Anweisungen folgen

630W Netzteil brauchst niemals , da kannst lieber kleineres E9 oder auch L8

als systemplatte keine WD Green , WD Blue/Black , Samsung F3

eigentlich wär schon ne HD 6870 ok , ansonsten GTX560Ti 448 kostet um die 230-240 knapp unter GTX570

Ram kannst 1333er CL9 nehmen , wenn Corsair den Vengeance low-profile , XMS3 oder auch den ValueSelect

das Gehäuse is gut

Hardwareversand nicht den Konfigurator nehmen sondern alles in den Warenkorb und unter Service / Zusammenbau dazu

Kühler nimmst noch n Scythe Katana 3 und schreibst unter Bemerkungen das er montiert werden soll


----------



## Trouud (13. März 2012)

Vielen Dank!

Ich hab jetzt nach deinen Empfehlungen die Zusammenstellung so entworfen:

Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155 189 &#8364;
Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ) 70 &#8364;
be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-500W 80+Gold 81 &#8364;
8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9 37 &#8364;
ASUS P8Z68-V LE, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3 108 &#8364;
BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil 52 &#8364;
ASUS DRW-24B3ST Bulk SATA schwarz 21 &#8364;
Scythe Katana 3, nur für Intel-CPUs 17 &#8364;
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version) 79 &#8364;
Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 DiRT3, 1GB GDDR5 172 &#8364;
Rechner - Zusammenbau 20 &#8364;

Macht 845 &#8364; insgesamt, das hört sich gut an 

Und Grafikkarte meinst du bin ich mit der HD 6870 gut dran.

Die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores, 1280MB GDDR5, PCI-Express gäbe es für 240 &#8364;
und die Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Dual Fan, 1.25GB GDDR5 für 272 &#8364;.

Wirkt sich das hier investierte Geld in ner merklich längeren Benutzbarkeit aus, kannst du mir hier zu etwas raten?

Oder muss ich das im Endeffekt selbst wissen?

Edit: Bezüglich des Kühlers, muss ich da eine besondere Prozessorvariante auswählen?
Und bezüglich der Grafikkarten, sollte ich da mehr investieren, dafür vllt noch was beim Mainboard abzwacken?

Vielen Dank, Trouud


----------



## bemuehung (13. März 2012)

172&#8364; für die 6870 sind zuviel , die kann man als P/L für ~140Euro kaufen

ich geh auch mal von 1920x1080 Auflösung aus da sollte schon die GTX560Ti 448/GTX570 sein

Kühler hast ja den Intel das passt auch , gibt auch noch nen Intel/AMD aber wär ja sinnfrei


----------



## Trouud (13. März 2012)

Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155 189 €
Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ) 70 €
be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-500W 80+Gold 81 €
8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9 37 €
ASUS P8Z68-V LE, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3 108 €
BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil 52 €
ASUS DRW-24B3ST Bulk SATA schwarz 21 €
Scythe Katana 3, nur für Intel-CPUs 17 €
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version) 79 €
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores, 1280MB GDDR5, PCI-Express 240 €
Rechner - Zusammenbau 20 €

So das wäre jetz dass System für 913 €

Könnte man da noch an irgendeiner Stelle was einsparen, aber so, dass es ohne große Beeinträchtigung einhergeht?

Und weiß einer, was der Pick-up-Service genau bedeutet, ist das eine Garantie?

Vielen, vielen Dank

Trouud


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. März 2012)

Die GTX 560 Ti 448 ist Schwachsinn. Du bekommst schon ab 190 Euro ne HD 6950 (1G bzw ab 220 (2G. Die Taktik von NVidia war an der Stelle, möglichst auch GF110 mit einigen defekten Sektoren noch verscherbeln zu können. Heraus kommt eine von Verbrauch/Leistung schlechte GPU.


----------



## Trouud (13. März 2012)

Club 3D Radeon 6950 2048MB, AMD Radeon HD 6950, PCI-Express für 235 € hab ich jetz noch hinzugefügt. Billigere Versionen davon gibts zur Zeit anscheinend nicht.


----------



## mristau (13. März 2012)

Die HD 7850 soll auch im Bereich 250€ liegen, wenn sie denn rauskommt, soll aber erst Ende März soweit sein.
Von der Leistung her sollte die etwa auf GTX 560Ti Niveau sein, bzw. zwischen der HD 6950 und HD 6970
Die HD 7870 soll über GTX 570 stehen, würde aber auch 350€ etwa kosten.


http://www.pcgames.de/AMD-Firma-238123/News/Radeon-HD-7870-und-HD-7850-im-Test-Teures-aber-rundes-Grafikkarten-Paket-Das-sagen-die-Tester-871175/

Pick-Up Service sollte wohl Vor-Ort und Abholung sein, aber das müsste genauer in den AGBs vom Shop stehen oder in der Beschreibung dazu.


----------



## Trouud (13. März 2012)

Hm, danke für die weiteren Infos, das verstehe ich jetzt nicht, ich zahle ja quasi den gleich Preis für 

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores, 1280MB GDDR5, PCI-Express 240 €
und
Club 3D Radeon 6950 2048MB, AMD Radeon HD 6950, PCI-Express für 235 €

Die eine scheint leistungsfähiger zu sein, die andere hat mehr Speicher, wie soll ich mich entscheiden  ?

LG Trouud


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. März 2012)

Je nach Test ist mal die eine, mal die andere Leistungsfähiger. Allerdings verbraucht die GTX 560 Ti 448 um ein Vielfaches mehr Strom.


----------



## Tilhor (13. März 2012)

Kurze Empfehlung:

-i5-2400 
-ASRock H67DE3
-8GB DDR3-1333 RAM; Marke egal (keine großen Kühlkörper)
-500GB-1TB HDD
-ASUS GTX560 Ti 448
-be quiet! L8 530W
-Gehäuse was dir gefällt (kein zu kleines! Platz für 29cm+ Grafikkarten!)
-ASUS DVD-Laufwerk ~20€
-Coolermaster TX3 Evo

Ich glaube nicht das der TE übertakten will, daher lohnt sich der Aufpreis zum 2500K nicht da man in Spielen und allen Anwendungen eh keinen Leistungszuwachs bemerken wird.
DDR3-1600 bei Sandybridge kaufen ist auch sinnlos, da maximal nur DDR3-1333 genutzt werden kann.
Sonst erklärt sich der Rest von selber.


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. März 2012)

Wieso man in ein stromsparendes Mittelklasse-Sandy-Bridge-System eine GF110 GPU einbaut, mit einem extrem schlechten Verbrauch/Leistung-Verhältniss, erschließt sich für mich nicht. dann doch lieber ne HD 6950.


----------



## Trouud (13. März 2012)

Tilhor schrieb:


> Kurze Empfehlung:
> 
> -i5-2400
> -ASRock H67DE3
> ...



Das sind die Unterschiede hui, ich bin jetzt offen gestanden verwirrt 

Edit: Ich will nicht übertakten, also wirklich 2400? Was ist mit dem k hinter 2500?
Kann ich mit dem Mainboard auf 67 runtergehen?
Reichen die 500W? Insebesondere wenn ich die 6950 nehm, oder doch GTX? 
Reicht der Katana nicht?

Ich bin grade verwirrt


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. März 2012)

> Prozessoren mit einem „K“ an die Modellnummer angehängt haben einen nach oben offenen Taktmultiplikator.


Das heißt, man kann den 2500K übertakten.


----------



## Tilhor (14. März 2012)

Trouud schrieb:


> Das sind die Unterschiede hui, ich bin jetzt offen gestanden verwirrt
> 
> Edit: Ich will nicht übertakten, also wirklich 2400? Was ist mit dem k hinter 2500?
> Kann ich mit dem Mainboard auf 67 runtergehen?
> ...



Okay, das "*K*" hinter dem 2500er steht dafür das man den einfacher, über den Multiplier, übertakten kann. Das interessiert dich aber glaube ich auch nicht. Außerdem ist dann zwischen dem 2400 und 2500(K) der Leistungsunterschied so gering, dass sich der Aufpreis (ca. 15€) nicht lohnt.
Du kannst mit dem Mainboard auf H67 herunter gehen, zwar kannst du damit nicht mehr übertakten aber es ist trotzdem zukunftssicher laut Intel soll darauf auch die künftige Generation "Ivy Bridge" laufen.
Die 500W reichen ohne Probleme. Habe ein ähnliches System schon einmal verbaut und da war das mehr als genug.
Der Katana reicht eigentlich, den kannst du auch nehmen. Kein Problem.


----------



## mristau (14. März 2012)

Die wenigsten PCs ohne SLI/XFire brauchen mehr als 450W, mit 500W bist also immer auf der sicheren Seite, mehr braucht man nur, wenn man plant SLI/Xfire zu nutzen, oder andere stromfressende Teile, 10 Festplatten, etc..
Und die meisten Hersteller gehen mittlerweile eh wieder dazu über, dass die neueren Generationen stromsparender werden, als die jetzigen.


----------



## bemuehung (14. März 2012)

kannst natürlich auch ne HD6950 2GB nehmen , 1GB werden heutzutage je nach Spiel/Settings recht schnell voll 

das mit der GTX560Ti 448 war auch nur gesagt weil oben ne normale für 240&#8364; drinsteht , ne nachdem was dir da mehr zusagt kannst dich ja entscheiden meist liegt die 560Ti 448 paar Prozent vorn

die Sapphire Dualfan 6950 2gb hat(te) glaube sogar auch n einfachen Bios-Umschalter auf 6970 Shader , also nix mehr flashen etc.



> Außerdem ist dann zwischen dem 2400 und 2500(K) der Leistungsunterschied so gering, dass sich der Aufpreis (ca. 15&#8364 nicht lohnt.


ich denke da eher so das der Aufpreis so gering ist das es sich lohnt den 2500K zu nehmen 

auch wenn man "erstmal" nicht übertaktet is schon der Werterhalt viel höher , von wievielen hab ich gehört "ich will nicht übertakten" und jetzt rennt das Ding Ding mit 4,5Ghz selbst mit nem Katana o.ä. Sag niemals nie 

klar kann man erstmal paar Euro mit ner i5-2400/H67 Kombi aber aber der Preisunterschied ist gering wenn man bedenkt das der 2500K auf ~4,5Ghz+ einiges länger beim 2400 könnte es in 2jahren schonwieder eng werden


----------



## Trouud (14. März 2012)

Vielen Dank an alle die sich so viel Mühe gegeben haben mir zu helfen, besonders am Schluss habt ihr mir noch einige Fragen beantwortet!

Ich habe jetzt das System mit 2500k genommen, man weiß ja nie 

Und bei der Grafikkarte hab ich die HD 6950 genommen, die ernscheint mir symphatischer, auch wegen des geringeren Stromverbauchs.

Vielen Dank nochmal,

Trouud


----------

